# Problem: RS485-Gerät über Gateway Profibus<=>RS485 ansprechen



## opajan (17 April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem: ich muss mit einem Touch mit Profibus (XV400 von Moeller) mehrere Regler ansprechen die über eine RS485-Schnittstelle verfügen. Dazu habe ich eine passende Gateway sowie die passende GSD-Datei.....
Insgesamt sind es 33 Geräte die zu steuern sind (diese werden auf 4 gateways aufgeteilt). meine momentanes problem ist, daß ich während des betriebs "Werte verliere".....das hängt wohl irgendwie mit dem zeitmanagement zusammen:
ich lasse mir alle 100ms einen triggerimpuls geben, der mir dann das entsprechende telegramm sendet, beim nächsten impuls werden die daten ausgelesen usw....

Ist das so überhaupt der richtige Weg oder mache ich da etwas grundsätzliches flasch?? 
PS....mit der reinen ansteuerung über Profibus hat es geklappt....

Hat mir jemand einen Tipp oder eine gute Idee??
Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## CrazyCat (21 April 2006)

Ich vermute das die Werte durch Störungen oder zu geringe Geschwindigkeit der Schnittstelle verloren gehen.

Oder kommunizieren die Teilnehmer untereinander? Das könnte zu Kollisionen und ggf. zu Datenverlust führen.

Hab' mich mal bei einem CP kringelig geuscht. Dort gingen die Daten durch die Broadcasts des Servers verloren, da diese Kollisionen verursachten.


----------



## opajan (21 April 2006)

danke erst mal die antwort!....
hm...also störungen schliesse ich erst mal aus, alles kurze wege (kleiner 30cm), Busabschlüsse überall vorhanden;

also...die schnittstelle auf der RS seite macht 9k6, die geräte untereinander kommunizieren nicht miteinander; die Profibusseite arbeitet mit, ich glaube 12M.....

mittlerweile habe ich meinen zeitablauf geändert (sogar verkürzt!) durch einen gedankenfehler wurden die zeiten zu schnell nacheinander gestartet, was ich aber nun durch fallende flanken gelöst habe mittlerweile sende ich die befehle für 15ms und gebe zum auslesen 65ms zeit --> es treten wesentlich weniger "aussetzer" auf

....aber immer noch nicht ganz optimal......

ps.....die regler schicken nur daten auf anforderung vom master.....also keine broadcast oder dergleichen.....


----------

